# Clendening help



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Have a Fri,sat,sun trip planned for end of July. Never been to this lake. Going to be camping at the campgrounds and taking my little pelican 10e to fish out of(can't see taking the bass boat if I cant use the motor). My GOAL is to nail some saugeye by trolling with some morning bass fishing and some suspended crappie fishing in the mix. Also am taking my "man gear" to hopefully find a giant flathead or two(or 20) at night while the daughter reels in a few channels. Bass and crappie are pretty self explanatory this time of year but any saugeye and/or catfish info anyone would care to share would be greatly appreciated! I plan on staying from marina area east since I'm limited to trolling motor only. If you want to pm vs. reply,that's cool. I won't share any "secrets". I will provide plenty of success or failure pictures when I return. Just gonna be a getaway for my oldest daughter(11) and I.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Must be some pretty good fishing going on?!?! Thanks all.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Clendenning is also known as the Dead Sea. It is a tuff lake. The saugeye fishing has fallen off considerably. Suspended crappie, good luck. Once the crappie spawn there they are almost impossible to find. Summer bass fishing is difficult even for the regulars who fish there. You might be able to catch some big flathead if you fish the snags. It is a beautiful place with plenty of wildlife and I am sure your daughter will enjoy that.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

According to this forum,3/4ths of the lakes in Ohio are referred to as the "dead sea". Weird. But more weird is that it always happens when people are asking for some direction on a lake. Never that way when people are posting their banner days. I'll find the fish.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Good luck let us know how you do.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I drove down for a day just to check it out last weekend. Didn't fish but area looks nice. Planning on making a camping trip in the near future. Good luck, hope to hear about lots of fish caught.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I haven't hit it yet this year, but I have always been able to find something there. I normally launch at the marina and head toward the dam. Plenty of shoreline for early morning fishing.


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> According to this forum,3/4ths of the lakes in Ohio are referred to as the "dead sea". Weird. But more weird is that it always happens when people are asking for some direction on a lake. Never that way when people are posting their banner days. I'll find the fish.


my cousin has a cabin 5 min. from the marine. Been there about 9 years. he'd rather drive the extra 15 min. and go to peidmont. whats that tell you?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

It's been very small bass for a bit. A couple smallies possible. Never fish much, if at all for bottom dwellers so no help on those. I like the rocks just out to the right of marina launch. Easily located by the danger barrels. Pig and jig all the rocks and to the bank. Careful of prop easily broken on the rocks. Rough going but maybe you'll do good.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Are there just two paved ramps on this lake - the marina and the one by Rt. 799?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

RiparianRanger said:


> Are there just two paved ramps on this lake - the marina and the one by Rt. 799?


Yup, I'm pretty sure


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

There is also one up by the dam near Tippecanoe


----------



## stump jumper (Apr 14, 2004)

Crappie are deep 15/17 ft
Minnow s or pan fish assassins
As light a jig head that you can handle..
Bite may be lite....tough to distinguish
To much wind. ..forget it ..lol
Troiling for saugeye....shadrap type baits.
Just enjoy the day hope for two bites


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Will you be sharing a fishing report about the success of your weekend with the group ??


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Absolutely I will. Still a week and a half away though.


----------



## trapguy (Sep 20, 2014)

The 799 roads close between marina road and the ramp for bridge replacement, if you are coming other direction then all will be good there.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Not familiar w/ the roads there. Coming from south of Columbus. Will check it out. Thank you.


----------



## trapguy (Sep 20, 2014)

I usually go up 800 into freeport past the marina and to the ramp off 799 by the boys out camp, it's closed if that's the way you come in but you can still go to the marina and launch there that's what I did.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Are they getting close to completing the bridge projects? Seems there would be an abundance of parking used up at the marina. But it is Clendening, probably not a huge impact? The bite has been so poor there I kinda put it on the bottom of my list. Would be nice to know if it has picked up some. If anyone gets a day out there hit us up. Appreciate any info on my once favorite fishery.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Absolutely I will. Still a week and a half away though.


Good luck! Always enjoy reading your father/daughter trip reports! I've only fished clendening once,so I got nothing. But like you said,you'll findem...... 
We just tossed square bills at Rocky banks an caught everything bass/eyes/crappie/whitebass most all dinks. We also got a few eyes at night under the light at one of the Ramos. But I have no clue what ramp it was. Was a wile ago.....


----------



## trapguy (Sep 20, 2014)

Bridges are completely out so its gonna be awhile, I parked at marina this past Saturday and there was plenty of room, I didn't do very well only 2 small bass.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I guarantee you don't enjoy reading them a 1/10th as much as I enjoy taking them! With a now 2 yr old as well,they're a bit rare and I cherish them like crazy. My daughters are my world and I feel very blessed to get to show them the outdoors lifestyle. I hope to have pics of some decent fish on here in a week but I'll have good memories regardless.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Side note,I'm taking a dad/cousin trip to lake Erie this Saturday. Gonna run out of presque isle and hit his go to spots and search for his tournament coming up. Hopefully a few giant smallie pictures will be coming!


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the bridge repair has gone past it's completion date. I hope they are close to finishing. Parking at the marina should not be a problem, Clendenning has not been crowded.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I guarantee you don't enjoy reading them a 1/10th as much as I enjoy taking them! With a now 2 yr old as well,they're a bit rare and I cherish them like crazy. My daughters are my world and I feel very blessed to get to show them the outdoors lifestyle. I hope to have pics of some decent fish on here in a week but I'll have good memories regardless.


Amen,something about them father/daughter relationships! They just can't be beat! Good luck,be safe! Hmm Erie smallies-that sounds fun!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

My buddy has a camp out there guess there was some flooding on the roads and such. Hope water has cleared up as I'm going this week on day. Wifey said she would like to go for a day on the lake. Not much on fishing so we shall see how this trip goes. The jury is out lol.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Clendening tough over the weekend. Other than about 5 million whitebass not much else to write home about. Worst trip to clendening ive had in years


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Well,I'll give my report from this past weekend. Got there Friday afternoon. Fished @ 3 hrs Friday evening,pulling harnesses and cranks. Pulled 14 channel cats,3 keeper crappie,22 small crappie and 2 small yellow perch. Saturday more of the same except 2 14"-16" saugeye and 6-8 Dink's along with the numerous channel cats and crappie. Didn't get to night fish for flatties and packed up and left Sunday morning. Did catch 4 decent largemouths and a few white bass off the dock at the campsite on joshys. Pulled the few saugeye off road bed depth transitions(in 10-12fow) Really too many snags to pull stuff in those areas but I did it anyways.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Highlight of the weekend was the wifey dunking her phone off the end of the dock. I went in and got it back but its toast.


----------

